# Вопрос о перемежающейся хромоте.



## Хромой (3 Фев 2008)

Не очень уверен в правильности постановки вопроса, но думаю вы меня простите. Вопрос заключаеться в следующем. После того, как начинаются проблемы с болями в спине и ногах, многие обращаються в лечебные заведения к неврологам, невропатологам, нейрохирургам, мануалам, физиотерапевтам и другим врачам, так как многие считают что поблемы связаны именно с позвоночником (остеохондроз, грыжи диска и другие заболевания).

Насколько часто в таких случаях встречаеться такое заболевание как "перемежающаяся хромота"? Как правило, симтомы этих заболеваний очень похожи, а диагностика сосудов, такие как ангиография, допплерография сосудов нижних конечностей, очень дорогое удовольстаие. И как правило сразу начинают лечить от остеохондроза, радикулита. Конечно, я понимаю, можно ответить на это, что всё зависит от профессионализма врача. Но всё же хотелось бы услышать насколько часто одно заболевание скрывается под другим.

Спасибо.


----------



## Helen (5 Фев 2008)

Конечно, вопрос дифференциальной диагностики с артериитом является важным, однако после тщательно собранного анамнеза (курение - стаж и количество сигарет в сутки, сопутствующие заболевания, приводящие облитерации артерий), осмотра (оценка пульсации сосудов стопы и тд) и, наконец, диагностических процедур, указанных выше - придти к правильному заключению не так уж сложно.

Что касается частоты встречаемости этих патологий, то точных статистических данных в настоящий момент привести не могу, но патология позвоночника, несомненно, встречается чаще (входит в первую "тройку" причин обращения в медицинские учреждения первичного звена).


----------



## Хромой (5 Фев 2008)

Насколько я понял, то эти заболевания диагностируються при осмотре. Но насколько часто лечащие врачи применяют диагностику сопутствующих заболеваний? Обычно МРТ или компюторная томография и диагноз "готов", грыжа и т.д Если судить по письмаи тех, кто посещает этот сайт.

Во всех письмах я ни разу не увидел ответа на вопрос "что делать?" такого ответа: провести комплексное обследование (МРТ, тепловидение, Электронейромиография (ЭНМГ), ангиография, доплерография сосудов нижних конечностей, УЗИ сосудов и вен нижних конечностей (триплексное ангиосканирование)и др.) Его как правило не проводят.Отсюда и результаты и неправильные диагнозы и долгое излечение. Но наверное лучше даже заплатить лишние деньги за обследование, чтобы исключить то или иное заболевание не методом тыка, а с помощью современной аппаратуры, чем леч под нож нейрохирурга.


----------



## abelar (8 Фев 2008)

Дифференциальный диагноз с облитерирующим эндартериитом проводится во время обычного неврологического осмотра. Просто он настолько элементарен. что современный доктор чувствует себя "не в своей тарелке". Не знает: чем еще "развлечь" больного? Вдруг пациент расстроится, что диагностика не превышает по деньгам в 20-30 раз стоимость лечения... 

Я один раз осторожно намекнул пациенту, излеченному за пару визитов, что стоимость моего лечения равняется стоимости его "походов" на МРТ, РГ, Допплера, ангиографию, ЭЭГ, ФГТС, и проч. (примерно на 50 000руб)!
Дак что Вы думаете? Он меня послал!!!furious

Добавлено через 8 минут 


> =Хромой;[21037] такого ответа:провести комплексное обследование(МРТ, тепловидение, Электронейромиография (ЭНМГ), ангиография, доплерография сосудов нижних конечностей, УЗИ сосудов и вен нижних конечностей (триплексное ангиосканирование)и др.) Его как правило не проводят.




Как раз это все и "проводят" ! только мало кто знает, как это все лечить. А главное на какие деньги?
У нас вообще сложности, когда дело доходит до "дела". Диагнозов Вам наставят - только кошелек открывай, а делать - только "мануальщики" да "хирурги". "Хирурга" пойди потом - проверь! Задайте любому "хирургу" вопрос про гарантии, срках ремиссии, процентах успеха и проч.! Если все ОК - им респект, если все плохо - "мануальщики" виноваты (старая отмаза)
Вот и остаются из тех, кто "делает" только бедные мануальные терапевты...


----------



## Хромой (9 Фев 2008)

Скажите пожалуйста для чего назначают после операции по удалению грыжи такие препараты как трентал или вазонит?
Совсем забыл сказать спасибо Helen и abelar за ответы!good


----------



## Ell (9 Фев 2008)

Мне кажется, что Вам лучше задавать конкретные вопросы о конкретной ситуации. А то всё на уровне теорий.




Хромой написал(а):


> Во всех письмах я ниразу не увидел ответа на вопрос"что делать?".


В интернет-консультуциях неверно давать четкие советы. Можно лишь дать направление и рекомендации. Назначения должен давать врач, наблюдающий пациента.


----------



## Хромой (10 Фев 2008)

А мне ничего не кажеться. Вопрос задан куда конкретнее: "Скажите, пожалуйста, для чего назначают после операции по удалению грыжи такие препараты, как трентал или вазонит?" Если ещё конкретнее, мне после операции назначили эти препараты. Стал чувствовать себя лучше. На вопрос доктору: "это что за препарат и от чего", получил ответ: "лечим тебя, прописали, пей" Вот и хотелось бы услышать от специалистов, с чего это вдруг мне их прописали.

А по поводу интернет консультаций направлений и рекомендаций это правильно. Согласен. Ни в интернет-консультациях, ни в поликлиннике вам никто ничего не скажет конкретно и четко. Всё будет вокруг, да около. Вот и получаеться, что больной должен беспокоиться за себя сам, чтобы его не изуродовали. Вы задумайтесь, зачем люди приходят на сайт, думаете только для того, чтобы пофлудить, или поговорить о болячках на уровне "а может быть". Так они этого в очередях в поликлинике все наслушались. А многие врачи просто не обьясняют больному того, что у больного происходит, считая это ниже своего достоинства: "Больной же не имеет медицинского образования, значит не поймет". Конечно не говорю за всех врачей, но и таких много. 

Только вопрос в другом. Нельзя однобоко подходить к диагностированию заболевания. Я согласен с abelar, что хирурга не проверишь. Что там было, что зашили, никто не узнает и не раскажет. Вот и пытаешься как-то за себя постоять.


----------



## Ell (10 Фев 2008)

По большому счету, если Вас так интересует тот же трентал, то стоит просто прочесть в справочнике лекарственных средств о нем.
Форум имеет несколько иную направленность.
Если еще конкретнее, то о Вашей операции нет ни слова, так же, как и о диагнозе.


----------



## Хромой (10 Фев 2008)

Спасибо всем большое!Вопросов больше нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2008)

Хромой написал(а):


> А мне ничего не кажеться.Вопрос задан куда конкретнее:"Скажите пожалуйста для чего назначают после операции по удалению грыжи такие препараты как трентал или вазонит?"Если ещё конкретнее,мне после операции назначили эти препараты.Стал чувствовать себя лучше.На вопрос доктору:"это что за препарат и от чего",получил ответ:"лечим тебя,прописали,пей"Вот и хотелось бы услышать от специалистов,с чего это вдруг мне их прописали.А по поводу интернет консультаций направлений и рекомендаций это правильно.Согласен.Не в интернет-консультациях ни в поликлиннике вам никто ничего не скажет конкретно и четко.Всё будет вокруг,да около.ИВот и получаеться,что больной должен беспокоиться засебя сам,чтобы его не изуродовали.Вы задумайтесь,зачем люди приходят на сайт,думаете только для того чтобы пофлудить,или поговорить о болячках на уровне  "а может быть".Так они этого в очередях в полликлинике все наслушались.А многие врачи просто не обьясняют больному того,что у больного происходит,считая это ниже своего достоинства:"Больной же не имеет медицинского образования,значит не поймет".Конечно не говорю за всех врачей,но и таких много.Только вопрос в другом.Нельзя однобоко подходить к диагностированию заболевания.Я согласен с abelar,что хирурга не проверишь.Что там было,что зашили,некто не узнает и не раскажет.Вот и пытаешься как то за себя постоять.



Давайте вот, так.
Вот вам схема, в которую вы легко уложите назначенные вам препараты исходя из их основного действия:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli
Ваша позиция 1.3.

Вот бы теперь подробно (со снимками) о том, что когда, где (а может и за сколько, без фамилий) вам проперировали, и как вы себя чувствуете.


----------



## Helen (11 Фев 2008)

> А многие врачи просто не обьясняют больному того, что у больного происходит, считая это ниже своего достоинства: "Больной же не имеет медицинского образования, значит не поймет"



Есть доля правды, даже не доля, касающаяся темы общения врача и пациента, ведь это отдельный предмет изучения в медицинских программах зарубежных университетах, в наших же программах этому уделяется пока совсем незначительное внимание. Без сомнения, пациент должен выйти от врача без вопросов, с исчерпывающими ответами на все сомнения на доступном (немедицинском) языке.


----------



## Хромой (11 Фев 2008)

Доктор Ступин и Helen спасибо за ответы и поддержку.
Доктор Ступин схему смотрел,всё понятно.Спасибо.По поводу снимков и поподробнее:где,восколько и за сколько,и кто это сделал?Я отвечу так: у меня нет ни каких сомнений в профессионализме этих врачей,тем более мне еще у них лечиться! И не хотелось бы их обижать какими то подозрениями.А по поводу заболевания немного напишу.
Мне 38 лет рост 178 вес 80кг.Началось лет 5-6 назад.Стали появляться тянущие и ноющие боли при ходьбе в икроножной мышце.Как будьто стукнули чем то тяжелым.То появлялись,то пропадали.Года 3 назад все и началось.Появились боли в икроножной мышце.Через несколько дней прошли,но сразу заболел гриппом.После гриппа заболела поясница и снова тянущая боль в ноге.Причем по всей задней части,и икра и бедро.Обратился в поликлиннику к неврологу.Диагноз:защемление нерва,вобщем радикулит.Назначили таблетки,мазь.Через какое то время боли в пояснице и бедре прошли,осталась только боль в икроножной мышце.Через месяц примерно после лечения боли в икре стали невыносимыми,причемболь стала не только при ходьбе но и в сидячем и лежачем положении.Снова полликлиника.Положили в стационар.Уколы,таблеткиФизиопроцедуры,ЛФК,массаж.Стало полегче.Забыл отметить,проживаю я в сельской местности.Но через несколько недель всё повторилось снова.Сделал МРТ.Заключение:грыжа L5-S1 грыжа 0,6 на 16мм.Снова консервативное лечение.Уколы,таблеткиФизиопроцедуры,ЛФК,массаж.Результат минимальный.Выписали т.к в наших лечебных заведениях более 21 дня в стационаре лежать нельзя.А на больничном более 4х месяцов тоже не положено находиться.Вот есть план по вылеченным больным ест или нет,незнаю!Что я Вам обьясняю Вы и сами всё знаете.Через какое то время положили снова.Снова курс лечения.Три блокады.Правда незнаю что кололи.После блокад и лечения стало полегче.Правда до этого,когда ложили ,предлагали направить на операцию.Ох как нехотелось.Может быть по этому и полегчало.Месяца через 3-4 боли возобновились.Потом всё сильнее.Начались консультации нейрохирургов.Снова консервативное лечение.Уже в другой больнице.Уколы,таблеткиФизиопроцедуры,ЛФК,массаж,водное вытяжение.Результат снова минимальный.Выписали снова недолеченным.Обратился к другому нейрохирургу,там сразу предложение оперироваться.Нашел третьего,снова предложение делать операцию.Соответственно я им расказывал о том где,как,сколько я лечился.Из всех диагностических процедур только МРТ и ренген и анализ крови.Ни каких  других о чем я писал:тепловидение, Электронейромиография (ЭНМГ), ангиография, доплерография сосудов нижних конечностей, УЗИ сосудов и вен нижних конечностей (триплексное ангиосканирование) даже никто и не предлагал.И пульс на ногах ни кто у меня не проверял.Ноги вверх полнимали и за пальцы дёргали с завидной регулярностью во всех поликлинниках и больницах.Понимаю конечно"научный метод 21века"!После всех нейрохирургов всётаки решил вернуться к первому нейрохирургу.Вроде бы он всех больше меня лечил,да и вообще советовали больше его.За всёэто время нога так похудела.что стало даже заметно не вооружонным глазом.Перед принятием решения доктор назначил электронейромиографию.Сказали,что есть опасность того что стопа повиснет.Короче,я соглашаюсь на операцию.А что делать,так тоже жить невозможно уже!
После операции боль стала другой,более терпимой.Врач назначал все как и всем.Лежали в палате ещё несколько человек,тоже после удаления  межпозвонковой грыжи.У меня боль полностью не прошла после операции,хотя у некоторых ребят боль пропала сразу после операции.Две недели в стационаре и домой.Во время выписки доктор сделал назначение трентал или вазонит,мотивируя назначение что там у меня что то еще с сосудами и артериями.Сейчас нахожусь на домашнем излечении.После того как стал принимать вазонит стал чувствовать себя лучше.Но боли полностью не исчезли,нет-нет но появлялись.Сейчас боли изчезли в положении лёжа и сидя,а в от когда просто стоишь минут 15-20 или ходишь минут 30-40 начинают появляться.Боль сейчас совсем другая,раньше начиналось с боли в икре,потом немели средние пальцы ноги,потом вся ступня,все пальцы,боль поднималась повсей задней части ноги,отдавала в поясницу.И в основном где-то глубоко в икроножной мышце,как будьто болит кость,а сейчас боль в самой мышце осталась. Назначали принимать препарат месяц.Через неделю как прекратил пить таблетки боли стали проявляться,потом стали ещё сильнее.Сейчас начал пить препарат снова,хотя это уже самолечение.Стал интересоваться от каких болячек этот препарат.Нашёл стольколько всяких болячек,от чего принимают этот препарат.А что делать,жизнь такая ,к вашему брату к врачам тоже нужно ходить подготовленным.Хотя бы для того что бы посоветоваться.А про болезнь больного,больше самого больного никто не знает.Вот по этому я и задаю тут массу всяких вопросов,на которые ни могут ответить врачи в полликлинниках и стационарах,за неимением свободного времени и большого наличия больных.А сдесь на досуге может кто и отпишеться.Извините,что так подробно и много.

P.S:Очень тяжело носить пояс.После пояса боли сильнее и начинаються раньше.И ноги после пояса ватные становяться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2008)

1. Ширина пояса? Фото как одеваете.
2. Всё описанное знакомо. Всем рассказываю почти анекдот, когда после нескольких лет лечения "остеохондроза", хромающему пациенту ставлю диагноз артроз тазобедренного сустава, направляю на снимки, где врач так же говорит о поражении и необходимости операции. Приходит пациент ко мне и говорит (наверное шутя):
-вот, доктор, если бы к вам не попал и оперироваться не надо было.

Подобные случаи есть у каждорго врача, может у реабилитологов (вертеброневрологов, мануальных тарапевтов, остеопатов)-это чуть чаще,  потому как задача стоит - на операцию в крайнем случае, а тут уж приходиться поковыряться.

Ваш случай неоднозначен, даже по описанию трудно что-то сказать.
Мне кажется выход в консультации сосудистого хирурга.


----------

